# Zwei Mailserver, eine Domain



## mic (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo.

Ich würde hier nicht posten wenn ich nicht vorher schon stundenlang gesucht  hätte...

Folgende Situation:

Server A:

Debian 5 64-bit (SysCP Hetzner-Image)
SysCP 1.4.2.1 (2)
viele Domains/E-Mail-Accounts

Server B:

Debian 6 64-bit (Hetzner-Image)
ISPConfig 3

Server A ist Mailserver der Domain AAA. Nun möchte ich aber zur Lastverteilung den Server B als Mailserver zur Domain AAA hinzufügen.

Die E-Mail-Konten sind auf dem Server A angelegt.

Wir brauchen Server B nicht als Failover-Server, momentan versenden wir weit über 150.000 Mails pro Monat, Tendenz stark steigend (deswegen würde ich gern Server B einbinden).

Kann mir dort jemand weiterhelfen?

Falls weitere Informationen benötigt werden bitte Bescheid sagen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2011)

Willst Du nur über den 2. Server senden oder soll der auch Emails empfangen?


----------



## mic (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion.

Für die Domain AAA soll der Server B beides können, senden wie auch empfangen.

Die meisten Mail-Accounts auf Server A sind Weiterleitungen an eine andere Domain, landet also auf Server C.

Server C ist leider nicht in unserer Hand.

Wir haben in unserem Office ein Programm mit dem wir Mails an registrierte Benutzer versenden (Jobportal), deswegen die hohe Anzahl an ausgehenden Mails.

Dieses Programm soll dann selbständig die ausgehenden Mails über mail.domain.com (Server A) und mailb.domain.com (Server B) versenden.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Till (8. Sep. 2011)

Zum Thema Empfang müsstest Du einfach nur die Domain auf beiden Servern einrichten und dann 2 DNS MX Records erstellen, die auf beide Server verweisen. das funktioniert dann aber nur für auf Server C weitergeeitete Emailkonten. Für einen richtigen Cluster müsste auf Server A auch ISPConfig laufen, denn nur 2 ISPConfig Server untereinander können einen Mailcluster mit automatischer konfigurationsreplikation bilden. Siehe auch ISPConfig multiserver bzw. mirroring Tutorials.

Zum Thema Mail versenden. Wenn Euer Versandprogramm das Splitting auf meherer postausgangsserver unterstützt, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Dann barucht Ihr nur beide Ausgangsserver in dem programm eintragen.


----------



## mic (9. Sep. 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Kann ich neben SysCP, welches ja schon installiert ist, auch auf Server A ISPConfig 3 zusätzlich installieren?

Dann würd ich die Domain AAA aus dem SysCP entfernen und in ISPConfig 3 eintragen.

Das wäre eigentlich meine favorisierte Lösung 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2011)

> Kann ich neben SysCP, welches ja schon installiert ist, auch auf Server A ISPConfig 3 zusätzlich installieren?


Nein, das geht nicht. man kann niemals 2 hosting Control panels nebeneinander installieren.


----------



## mic (9. Sep. 2011)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Dann werde ich wohl etwas anderes machen müssen...


----------

